

Git-garden - display your git branches in an orderly manner - adulau
https://github.com/wchristian/git-garden

======
jstepien
Here's a result of running Git::Garden on git-garden:
<http://stepien.cc/~jan/git-garden.html> . PNG backends require a bit of
polish. An image generated by Gnuplot is <http://i.imgur.com/A5KsC.png> , and
the one which went through Graphviz is <http://i.imgur.com/6NL43.png> (it's
height is 6px).

~~~
FreshCode
Thanks for the screenshot.

